# REPLACE A6 Avant rear window glass - source?



## MartyMax (May 14, 2008)

*I'm looking for a piece of rear glass to fit the tailgate on my '99 A6 wagon. My kids are getting wet in the backseat!  

Just kidding, it's parked, but cant find a reasonable source... used it FINE. email: [email protected]*:snowcool:


----------

